
WhatsApp Google Drive Backups no longer count towards your quota - ReverseCold
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/16/17705194/whatsapp-google-drive-backups-free
======
cascom
oh cool so now i can share my unencrypted chat history with both google and
facebook at once!

